# Still struggling



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

This picture is perfectly good before I put it through my resizer, and would fill 4 screens.

Have I got a crappy resizer?

I've went for 425 pixels width and the size ends up about right.

Help, please

David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

David,

Which software package are you using?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello David

As I've only had a digital camera a few weeks I am no expert, but do you need to increase the resolution of the initial image prior to resizing by using one of the higher settings?

I take my watch pics on the second highest available resolution and then resize simply by entering a desired number of pixels and they seem to come out ok in terms of resolution at least.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes, Si.

That seems a bit better but not as good as Roys' pics









It was taken at full Kbs (about 600Kb ) and then resized to 425 pixels width.

Looks like it is going to be try every combination until the optimun result is found.

I don't know what software I'm using. A resizer downloaded from somewhere.

Thanks, David


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

David,

Thanks for sending to original pic.

I opened it in Adobe Elements 2, then used the file> save for web, and set it to 425 as in your post. File size 59k.

Lets see how it looks on the forum?

Your original is absolutly fine by the way.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That last one looks bloody good to me Andy!

Whats it like to wear David?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

That makes an amazing difference AndyMac. If the original was fine then it must be a problem with the resizer - what software did the camera come with David H?

I'm a bit frustrated with my pics at the mo - I seem to be getting worse rather than better sometimes. I just need to practice more and don't have the time right now.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

DavidH and guys,

I have mentioned that I would test out some jpeg resizer programs over this weekend.

I have in fact tried a few of the freeware offering and rather than post the pics, I will just say that the results are rubbish compared to PSP and Elements that I use.

It would seem to be a case of you get what you pay for.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

IMHO,

Stick with PSP or Adobe Elements, you get what you pay for. Or so I'm told









I stick with PSP having used it since version 4.12. That's a long time and some brass!

But it still seems to be getting better









I keep things simple, (like me) and don't try to get too clever (I'm not).

If it works, Ok, if not I try again.

The last words are the truest ones in my posts!









But ............... I know "Bugger All"









As ever


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I resize mine with a program that came on my computer. It's called Arcsoft Photo Studio 2000. Don't know if it's freeware or not, but it does the trick rather well I think. I have Photoshop, but never use it as I don't really know how.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Getting to grips with it now.

 David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very good David. Like that a lot. Hardly any reflections.

Is the case / crown bead blasted?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes PG

It is blasted, sand blasted and is very similar to titanium to took at.

What the pics don,t show is that the bezel is glued on. It didn't fall off but always felt like it was about to









David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Superb pictures now David, well done.


----------

